# Galahs in our Aviary



## Rosakakadu (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'am new in this community and would like to show you our Galahs in our large Indoor Aviary.

This is the closed Aviary:









and if it is open it's look like this:









More Pictures about our Galahs you can find on this Gallery:
Rosakakadu.com

Regards
Thomas


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*looks great! why is your website not in english?*


----------



## Rosakakadu (Oct 22, 2008)

Because I think that my English isn't perfect and I make to many mistakes 

But it is possible to translate the Side by Google:
Übersetzte Version von http://www.rosakakadu.com/


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Your avairy looks amazing! I'm really impressed, your birds must be so happy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rosakakadu said:


> Because I think that my English isn't perfect and I make to many mistakes
> 
> But it is possible to translate the Side by Google:
> Übersetzte Version von http://www.rosakakadu.com/


*thanks for that...and please dont think i was being rude...*


----------



## Rosakakadu (Oct 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *thanks for that...and please dont think i was being rude...*


No Problem. Perhaps you have not seen that I come from Germany ;-)
Isn't it often that foreigners comes to this board?


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

Galahs are some of my favorite birds. I love your aviary!


----------



## Adamarkg (Sep 14, 2011)

Your aviary is amazing. I am moving into our new home and i wanted to put in something like the one you have. Where did you buy the materials? Did you install it yourself or did a company put it in?

Please let me know

Thanks

Adam Greenberg
[email protected]


----------

